# sinnie+pueblan milk=?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

just a quick question if i bred a pueblan milk snake with a sinaloan milk snake what would the babies look like could people post pics of their snakes like this. or would the babies be het for pueblan or something like that or would the colours completly mix?


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

it would look like a hybrid milk snake:lol2: if you do breed them, i want one!


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah im still deciding over these or a albino and normal king


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

is this getting or breeding?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

very simple, either you want to breed for hybrids or you want to breed for colour. None of the babies will be het for one species or the other. They will be a man made muddle of both species and so should never be bred back into pure lines. They should be used for further hybrid crosses or not bred from at all. Once you've crossed two species you cannot bred one back out. You'll never have a pure animal out of that line again no matter what they look like.

If you breed the two milk species, label the babies very clearly as hybrids as some may look like either of the parent species and not be obviously impure. So long as people know what their buying then go for it. 

Kat


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

thats the thing with neblan milk snakes, they look the same as one or other parent


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

in which case it seems like a pretty pointless hybridisation. Theres no point in breeding a hybrid that could be so easily confused with the real thin. I'm not against hybrids... BUT they shouldn't be bred to deliberately look like one or other parent. I'd go with the kings... the sinaloan pueblan hybrid is not a good one. 

Kat


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

no i wasnt breeding just to get hybrids it was because i like both morphs so i thought i would get one of each


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

herper147 said:


> no i wasnt breeding just to get hybrids it was because i like both morphs so i thought i would get one of each


Pueblan milk snake and Sinaloan milk snake aren't two morphs they are two species.If you breed them together.You'll get Tri-colored hybrid milk snake offspring with some traits of both perants.Milk snake species are hard enough to ID apart in there pure form IMO don't do it.If you like milk snakes and you like morphs get Honduran milk snake there's a fair amount of morph with in the Honduran milk snake species.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

absolutely. I didnt realise you thought they were morphs of the same species. Make sure you do a couple of google searches on anything you want to breed if you're confused... different species will have different scientific names. Morphs will also be more obvious e.g apricot sinaloan is clearly a sinnie morph... it'll have the species name used somewhere.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks so confused by this thing corns are much simplier


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

herper147 said:


> thanks so confused by this thing corns are much simplier


Beleave me it's not:lol2:.The word *corn* snake doesn't mean a pure rat snake that comes from North America any more.Corn snake means mass hybrid.To describe (_Pantherophis guttatus_) that i beleave to be pure i refer to them as Red rat snake(_Pantherophis guttatus_). 
The name corn snake i leave to the hybrids of the Red rat snakes.

Based on this list below and there is more.The word *corn* snakes means hybrid to me.

Red rat snake x Desert King x Albino Cal King = Splendida Jungle Corn.
Red rat snake x Ruthven's King = Tri Colour Jungle Corn.
Red rat snake x cal king = Jungle Corn.
Red rat snake x Imperial Pueblan = Imperial pueblacorn.
Red rat snake x Pueblan Milk = Pueblacorn.
Red rat snake x Leucistic Texas Ratsnake = Pearl Corn.
Red rat snake x Sinaloan Milks = Sinacorn.
Red rat snake x Honduran Milk = Cornduran.
Red rat snake x Gophersnake = Turbocorns.
Red rat snake x Speckled Kingsnake = Axminster Corn.
Red rat snake x Emorys rat snake = Rootbeer Corn.
Red rat snake x Emorys rat snake = (Expressing Albino)Creamsicle Corn.
Red rat snake X Grey rat snake = Frosted Corn.


----------

